# Solved: Unable to update Avast antivirus (free version) even after reinstall



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Tonight I received the following error message when I tried repeatedly, but unsuccessfully, to update my free version of Avast antivirus:

_Error processing packages.
0x20000011_

Finally, I gave up trying. Then I uninstalled and reinstalled the free version of Avast. The program installed without any problem; however, for some reason I've thus far been unable to install the latest update, either automatically or manually. Although the onscreen indication read "Initializing, please wait," I waited 15 minutes and nothing happened.

Shortly thereafter, I received an automatic onscreen prompt from Avast to upgrade, but after one minute I got the following error message:

_Last encountered error:
Invalid File Signature. Setup will terminate._

I would greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who may help me solve this problem. Thank you


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Seems to be a common problem: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=106560.0

I was getting the same message earlier, but I just updated a few minutes ago and it worked OK.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you for your prompt response.

Yes, like you I'm happy to report that I continued trying until the update finally ran successfully. Perhaps it was nothing more than a temporary glitch with Avast.

Thanks again.


----------

